# My Basic Setup - No Centre, No Sub



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Pioneer VSX 710 5.1 with DIY TL's for front (>20 yo) and for rears my first ever speakers - JVC SK-33 bookshelfs . No centre or sub yet. 
The room is quite small - hopefully we will get the new house built before the end of the year, now that the company is no longer under administration, & I can make a complete set of matching speakers.
I also have:-
Sony RDR HXD970 DVD Recorder, 250GB HDD Combo 
Sony CDP CX220 200 disc CD Stacker
Pioneer DVD player DV 344
Teac 32" CRT TV

Here's a pic - :hide:


----------

